# Homefront - Warum startet das Spiel nicht



## doommaker666 (19. März 2011)

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Das Spiel will einfach nicht starten.
Installation lief soweit problemlos. Ich wähle das Spiel bei Steam aus meiner Bibliothek aus, klicke auf Play und Steam beginnt die Spieldateien zu überprüfen. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt die Meldung, daß alle Dateien erfolgreich überprüft wurden (100. Anschließend kann ich das Fenster nur noch schließen und nichts passiert. Das Spiel startet nicht.

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen???

PS: Außerdem steht mein Status andauernd auf Update angehalten, welches sich auch nicht fortsetzen läßt.


----------



## Mothman (19. März 2011)

MMh..ist zwar bitter, aber hast du mal versucht die lokalen Dateien zu löschen (also noch mal deinstallieren) und komplett neu zu laden? 
Ist so ziemlich das Einzige, was mir da einfallen würde.


----------



## Johnny-O-Rama (19. März 2011)

hab exakt das selbe problem. schon eine lösung gefunden?


----------



## babajager (19. März 2011)

doommaker666 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Das Spiel will einfach nicht starten.
> Installation lief soweit problemlos. Ich wähle das Spiel bei Steam aus meiner Bibliothek aus, klicke auf Play und Steam beginnt die Spieldateien zu überprüfen. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt die Meldung, daß alle Dateien erfolgreich überprüft wurden (100. Anschließend kann ich das Fenster nur noch schließen und nichts passiert. Das Spiel startet nicht.
> 
> Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen???
> ...



Hmm also ich hatte das Problem mal bei Left 4 Dead 2, das einzigste was geholfen hat war damals Steam komplett zu löschen und alles neu zu Installieren: 


Spiele die funktionieren kannst du ja über "Steam/Sichern und wiederherstellen/ sichern.

mfg.


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2011)

sind vlt nur grad die Server überlastet, so dass das update nicht gezogen werden kann, was aber zum spielen erforderlich ist?


----------



## t-moan (23. März 2011)

same shit

steam neu installiert
hf neu installiert
updates gezogen

hf startet nicht
l4d2 no problem

xp sp3
amd athlon 64x2dualcore6k+ 3 gig
2 gig ram
ati radeon 4800 512 mb

grrr


----------



## eXoTiC777 (26. März 2011)

So , ich hoffe euch einen tieferen Einblick in mein Problem geben zu können ,

Ich habe mir heute Homefront im Media-Markt gekauft und voller Vorfreude installiert , nach der Installation wollte ich das spiel starten , und dann stand da etwas von einem Update , so ich dachte 4 MB , das geht ja , aber nein , es waren 4 GB >.< mit ner 1000er Leitung wirklich kein Spaß , das größere Problem ist jedoch , dass , wenn ich das Update starten will die Meldung "Steam Server sind momentan überlastet , versuchen sie es in ein paar Minuten nochmal" kommt und das seit gut 1 1/2 Stunden <.< Hilfe !   

MfG eXoTiC


----------



## eXoTiC777 (27. März 2011)

So , ich habe gestern noch einmal im Steam die Serverdownloadeinstellungen von Hamburg auf Frankfurt gestellt und jetzt läd es , ich habe den Download also über Nacht laufen lassen und am Morgen festgestellt , dass der Download sich bei 60 % pausiert hat   . Ich habe den ganzen Download jetzt wieder gestartet und es scheint zu gehen.

Also , downloadet am besten aus Frankfurt , hat mir sehr geholfen

MfG eXoTiC


----------



## cedeco (25. August 2012)

Auch wenn das Spiel nun älter ist und nicht mehr allzuviele Gamer anziehen dürfte, möchte ich hier doch meine Lösung für das allgemein bekannte Problem mit dem Start unter Steam berichten. Die von Steam und THQ veröffentlichten Lösungsansätze halfen nämlich längst nicht jedem.

Es war ein Zufallsfund, denn ich hatte L.A. Noire über Steam gekauft und hatte das dort oft auftretende Problem, dass der Download bei 91% stoppte. Die bekannte Lösung dafür war, dass der Steam-Ordner auf einer NTFS-Partition sein muss. Nachdem ich meinen Steam-Ordner also von seiner bisherigen FAT32-Partition auf eine NTFS-Partition verschoben hatte und das Problem tatsächlich behoben war, war es mir einen Versuch wert, ob auch Homefront davon profitieren würde - und es hat!

Wer also Homefront doch noch einmal eine Chance geben möchte, sollte mal nachsehen, wie die Steam-Partition formatiert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2012)

cedeco schrieb:


> Wer also Homefront doch noch einmal eine Chance geben möchte, sollte mal nachsehen, wie die Steam-Partition formatiert ist.


Das ist zwar ein guter Tipp, nur: wer hat denn seine Partition in einem Windows-PC mit FAT32 formatiert, und warum? ^^


----------



## cedeco (25. August 2012)

Es gibt ja Menschen (wie mich), mit mehr als einer Festplatte, und Festplatten können mehrere Partitionen haben. Nicht jeder hat Steam auf Laufwerk C (das unter den neueren Windows-Version ja NTFS-formatiert sein muss), insbesondere im heutigen SSD-Zeitalter, sondern ggf. auf einer Partition, die wegen Kompatibilität (Zugang von anderen Betriebssystemen aus, Datenrettung nach Systemcrash) "historisch" noch FAT32 formatiert ist. Jedenfalls ist das bei meinem Rechner so.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2012)

naja, nur wie viel Sinn macht das?
Ich meine, ziehst hinter deinem Auto nen Pferdeanhänger mit Pferd her falls das Auto mal liegen bleibt 
Ich würde es ja eher mit einer anderen Strategie versuchen


----------



## cedeco (25. August 2012)

Warum willst Du mit mir die Sinnhaftigkeit von Dateisystemen diskutieren, wenn ich dazu gar keine Empfehlung abgegeben habe, sondern nur einen Lösungsansatz präsentiere?

Google mal, bei wie vielen Menschen genau das die Lösung für ihr L.A. Noire-Problem war.


----------

